# Thomas Co.



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 5, 2011)

What is going on with these deer, the rut has even fired up around here, I see no chasing, signs like scapes are being abandend, rubs are few and far between. Is it the weather or what. I hear that counties just over are seeing an active rut. not here in my little spot.


----------



## tvillenole (Dec 5, 2011)

Ive found 5 large scrapes around my food plot...they are bein worked pretty regular.


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 7, 2011)

our rut in thomas county was nov 15 through about the 21 any activity now will be second rut


----------



## slipknot (Dec 7, 2011)

bonecollector said:


> our rut in thomas county was nov 15 through about the 21 any activity now will be second rut



 I disagree. I think first rut is around Christmas, with the second rut being stronger in the middle of Jauary, last 10 days of season. Sounds weird, but I hunt every weekend, and thats what I see.
   Ive been hunting NW Thomas Co.for 20 yrs.


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 7, 2011)

Our place had two shot between those dates i stated both swole dark tarsals smelling right and chasing watched em both get shot all im saying no doubt your does may have a different cycle and i hunt every other day just what i see but hey you got me by ten years slipknot and ive only got a few wallhangers cant compete with experience hope yaw all get a goodun


----------



## diamondback (Dec 8, 2011)

there is alot of difference in the rut in thomas county.I have lived on the grady/thomas line for 30 years and have family with land there also.the first rut has always been around dec 10.I have also hunted on the east side of thomas next to colquitt line and seen chasing as well as bigger bucks killed the last week of nov,with the latest being dec 3.I know some tha hunt close to the fl line that swear its around xmas also.but I never hunted that area so cant say from experience.This week is the river creek wma rut hunt also.I have noticed that the first rut seems to be very fast and furiuos and lasting only a couple days..SlipKnot may only be noticing the second rut because the bucks have to move more to find a doe not bred yet or only a few does come in heat the first time which may be why it is so fast.I know bonecolector and I know he hunts every other day and the days he cant hunt,he still is watching what the deer are doing so if he says the deer are chasin I am heading for the woods.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess it varies place to place in the county. I've been at it for over 30 years here in Thomas, I have always seen a first rut around mid November and another mid December, I haven't seen any chasing I hunt everyday if I have five hours or one hour I hunt. This late season cold weather has to have a significant role in the rut. Just as we have seen in years past. Last year just by going everyday I caught the rut on its first morning in Novemeber 2010 when deer were moving everywhere and bucks of all sizes were rolling, that lasted several days and died off, around December 2010 another rut came in and I got a real nice 9pt, friend got a real nice 9 as well. My son got a big 8pt day after Christmas chasing a doe. So I am convinced the rut has yet to even start, all this prelim rut is not the real rut. It has to get right with the temp. All in my opinion.


----------



## slipknot (Dec 8, 2011)

RUTMAGIC said:


> I guess it varies place to place in the county. I've been at it for over 30 years here in Thomas, I have always seen a first rut around mid November and another mid December, I haven't seen any chasing I hunt everyday if I have five hours or one hour I hunt. This late season cold weather has to have a significant role in the rut. Just as we have seen in years past. Last year just by going everyday I caught the rut on its first morning in Novemeber 2010 when deer were moving everywhere and bucks of all sizes were rolling, that lasted several days and died off, around December 2010 another rut came in and I got a real nice 9pt, friend got a real nice 9 as well. My son got a big 8pt day after Christmas chasing a doe. So I am convinced the rut has yet to even start, all this prelim rut is not the real rut. It has to get right with the temp. All in my opinion.




   I agree, rut hasnt happened yet. But I believe the back side of this full moon will open it up. 
   Thomas Co is always different than surrounding counties.
I dont know why, but I cant pinpoint any certain week. I got shooter bucks on camera last week with tarsals very lightly stained, if at all on some. 
   I will say for sure, I always see, and kill, my biggest bucks the last 10 days of season. Thats from 20 yrs. exp. on my particular farm. Most of the time, the last weekend.


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 21, 2011)

Seen any slipknot ?aint seen a deer on our place in weeks


----------



## slipknot (Dec 21, 2011)

bonecollector said:


> Seen any slipknot ?aint seen a deer on our place in weeks



Hunted all day Friday, and Saturday. Did not even see a deer. Nothing but a couple run of the mill 8pts. on the cameras. Didnt even hear a shot anywhere close. Going to be 80deg this wknd. I think I might stay home.

  We need some cold, and I dont see anything in the next 10 days. Those last couple weeks might be wide open, and I will be there, cold or not.


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 22, 2011)

I hear ya bud good luck the rest of the season


----------



## slipknot (Dec 26, 2011)

YO,yO,yO  Cold on the way. Hopefully a productive weekend is ahead of me.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep my dad and I are hunting river creek the cold will be here tomorrow afternoon


----------



## slipknot (Dec 26, 2011)

How has your hunting been there? Ive heard mixed results.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 26, 2011)

We saw a 6pt and a couple doe's this morning on the River Creek hunt.  Moving too fast to get a shot on the doe's. 

 Didn't see anything this evening.

No one had signed a deer out from the morning hunt, when we went back in at 3:45.  I thought I had heard 3 rifle shots in the morning. Didn't hear any shots this evening. 

Gonna try it again Tuesday and wednesday morning before work.

Most of the Scrapes we are hunting over had been worked in the last couple days.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I officially had my worst season ever. Never saw a shooter while hunting, and only had 2 decent deer on the cams all year. Maybe the heat had alot to do with it?
   Now its time to start fishing, maybe next season will be better.


----------

